# recipes for spanish macs.



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

hey yall!my brothers and i are bringing our dad down for our yearly fishing trip.will someone please let me in on some of the diffrent ways to cook spanish?we really caught them last year at this same time.the only way i cooked them last year was on the grill after marinating them in italian dressing and that was ,nt bad-just got to be boring after a couple nights of the same.we,ll be down 9(24-27) and any recipes would be many thanks!

mike


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

FRIED!!!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Freshly Fried !!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Spanish Patties

De bone and skin your fillets. Put them in a large pot covered with water and boil until allthe water boils out (stirring frequently especially towards the end so it doesn't stick and burn). Add cracker crumbs, a few eggs, diced onions and jalapenos mix well and form into patties and pan fry.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ceviche


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

My neighbor turned me on to a new simple recipe for frying pretty much anything and I love it... just did spanish the other day and it turned out great... marinate the meat in Louisiana hot sauce for a couple hours (longer the better) and batter with 1/2 cornmeal 1/2 flour, fry in peanut oil... end up w/ a great flavor and surprisingly almost no heat.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

+1 on the hot sauce - I found 64 oz jugs of La hot sauce in Slidell LA. After a whilethe filets look lke they would set you on fire- but the frying process takes most of the heat out - leaving a peppery flavor - Remember there is a lot of salt in hot sauce so don't salt the batter or fish


----------



## Choctaw Mike (Sep 24, 2009)

I tend to steer clear of the frying method. That is the easy way out. This is a really simple recipes that is super tasty. Lay out your fillets in a dish or baking sheet and sprinkle them with a little olive oil. Then squeeze one or two fresh lemons and limes over them. You can use all lemons, all limes or a combination of both. Then use some good salt and fresh ground pepper and I like to add some fresh basil. Let it sit for 30-45 minutes. Its super tasty method for grilling or pan searing.


----------

